# targets.... i just cant reach them



## pinkemz (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi all, 
im getting really worried now i cant seem to reach the pre and post meal targets they suggest when you are pregnant. I know i have a chest infection so that is not helping at the moment but im waking up with sugars between 7 and 13 in the morning and my post and pre meal targets are sometimes in range and sometimes far off. 
PLEASE any tips xxxxxx


----------



## margie (Apr 20, 2011)

I know its easier said than done - but don't panic it will make things worse.

Your chest infection will be pushing your levels up - have you been taught how to adjust your insulin - if so then you need to do that - if you are not confident to do this contact your DSN you should be able to help you and give you some reassurance.

Do write down all the information about what you are eating (how many carbs) how much insulin you are taking and what your levels are.  Sometimes having it in front of you something will click and you will pin point a part of the day where you can change things. Hopefully if you can't see a pattern your DSN will see one and help you.


----------



## PhoebeC (Apr 20, 2011)

I second margie try not to worry, it does not help just makes you feel worse.

I took each meal and blood sugar at a time. If its your waking blood sugar, maybe change what you have before bed. Or increase your overnight insulin by a few units. And see how it goes.

The chest infection is probely the reason why, so hopefully it will go down and you will be fine in a few days.

xxx


----------



## rachelha (Apr 21, 2011)

It is so difficult, try not to worry too much.  What are you eating, do you mainly stick to low GI foods? Also when do you have your injections, it might be worth trying having them before meals and seeing how that works?  

Did you have Dawn phenomenon problems before getting pregnant?  I had big problems with this, whilst pregnant I ended up setting an early alarm and having a 1 or 2 units of humalog about 5:30am as this stopped my sugars rising.  Possibly another think to mention to your DSN (please don't try this without discussing it first, it was a last resort for me).

Rx
Can you phone your DSN to talk to her about this?


----------



## Lizzzie (Apr 24, 2011)

Rachel is right, number one tip has to be call your DSN with a few days readings jotted down, definitely mention the chest infection, and see what they suggest. 

Didn't check before I clicked reply - are you type one? What dosing are you on? - I think I'd put my long-acting one up if that happened to me, but my DSN was amazing once I learned to trust her so if I were to do it again, I'd call her first


----------

